# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Вирус и цифровой фотоаппарат?

## ВодкуГлыть

Только не смейтесь, но вы слышали о вирусах в цифровых фотаппапатах? Моей жене вернули флэшку из фотоателье, заявив, что она заражена вирусом. Она сейчас звонила - это на полном серьёзе!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> вы слышали о вирусах в цифровых фотаппапатах? Моей жене вернули флэшку из фотоателье, заявив, что она заражена вирусом.


Непосредственно в фотоаппаратах - вряд ли, но если флэшка читалась или писалась компьютером через USB или Card Reader, то исключить попадание на неё зараженного файла невозможно.

----------


## Палыч

Угу, на фотоаппаратной флэшке вполне может быть вирус.
Я на днях переустанавливал систему одному соседу. Он утверждает, что притащил вирус к себе на комп с компа друга на фотоаппаратной флэшке.
Каспер, которого я поставил, все вредоносные файлы пролечил/поубивал, но Винда начала жутко тормозить. Кроме тормозов были и ещё всякие непонятные глюки. Пришлось сбросить все его документы на внешний винчестер, всё отформатировать и установить Винду заново. Я понимаю, что переустановка Винды это не красивое решение проблемы, но... Если бы это был мой комп, то я бы обязательно попытался с помощью уважаемых экспертов отремонтировать Винду. В данных же обстоятельствах я решил, что самое быстрое и надёжное это просто тупо переустановить систему. 
И что примечательно, ещё до проверки Касперским, я подсоединял к его компу свой обычный USB-флэш-диск. И что вы думаете? Вся зараза моментально оказалась на моей флешке.
Так что, вполне может быть, что на фотоаппаратной флешке есть вредоносные программы.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Хорошо, я понимаю, что теоретически возможно существование вредоносной программы на любом носителе информации. Теперь, ответьте пожалуйста, возможно ли пролечить фотоаппаратную флэшку следующим способом - так как картридера у меня нет, я вставляю флэшку в фотоаппарат - у меня Nikon Coolpix L1, подключаю через USB к компьютеру и сканирую, как диск. У меня McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.0.0. К сожалению, я попробовать это смогу только послезавтра, потому и хочу заранее спросить, получится ли?

----------


## Rene-gad

> у меня Nikon Coolpix L1, подключаю через USB к компьютеру и сканирую, как диск. У меня McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.0.0. К сожалению, я попробовать это смогу только послезавтра, потому и хочу заранее спросить, получится ли?


Если ПК распознаёт флэшку, как носитель информации, поключённый на USB-Порт, Вашему McAfee должно быть пофигу, какой это носитель.
Пожалуйста в любом случае сообщите о результатах.

----------


## Палыч

Ну, если при таком подключении комп "видит" флэшку в фотоаппарате, как "съёмный диск", то почему нет? Конечно получиться.
Другое дело, что надо у McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.0.0. обновить антивирусные базы перед сканированием. Я, к сожалению, не очень хорошо знаю этот антивирус. Вот у AVP есть такая фишка "расширенные базы". С расширенными базами он "видит" и блокирует те вредоносные программы, которые не являются классическими вирусами. А есть такая фича у McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.0.0.? Если есть, то нужно включить и обновиться.
А в качестве подстраховки можно ещё воспользоваться бесплатным, но очень мощным и грамотно сделанным антивирусным сканером DrWeb'а.
Он называется CureIT и скачивается здесь: ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/drweb-cureit
Преимуществом этого сканера является, то что он имеет относительно маленький размер, не требует инсталляции, не конфликтует с уже установленными антивирусными продуктами, грамотно лечит файлы, если их надо лечить, а не удалять. Те которые надо удалять -- грамотно удаляет. Простой и понятный интерфейс.
Короче, надо:
сначало обновить базы у McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.0.0. 
скачать CureIT 
и поочереди прогнать весь комп и флэшку двумя сканерами (сначала McAfee, потом CureIT).
Бывает, что один антивирус "видит" зверя, а другой -- нет. Так что подстраховка не помешает.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Ну вот послезавтра и посмотрим, тем более, что этот фотоаппарат я ещё к компьютеру не разу не подключал, естественно. базы будут предварительно обновлены. а сканировать вторым полифагом... Думаю, в данной ситуации - лишнее, я McAfee доверяю; на флэшке только фотки, к ним вирус не прицепится, скорее всего что-то типа загрузочного вируса, так что на крайняк фотки сброшу на диск, флэшку отформатирую. Спасибо за помощь.
ЗЫ. Кстати, я не в курсе, на основе чего в фотосалоне сделали вывод об инфицировании этой флешь-карты, чем сканировали, какое сообщение выдано было, так что ложное срабатывание или же юзерскую панику исключать тоже нельзя.

----------


## Rene-gad

> на флэшке только фотки, к ним вирус не прицепится.


Ну это как сказать: например W32/Perrun-A заражает исключительно JPG-файлы.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Jpeg, модифицированный Perrun, безопасен в неинфицпрованной системе, вроде как.

----------


## Firza

А чем же может быть опасны вирусы в флешке от фотоаппарата? 
Вроде как USB диски не имеют функцию Autorun, и вирусы как были программами (исполняемыми файлами) так и остались. Не кто ведь не заставляет пользователя запускать программы из флешки от фотоаппарата, а сами по себе они не могут запуститься. Какие проблемы просто удалить из флешки все посторонние файлы которые не является картинками, и не мучится сканированием этих ненужных файлов.

----------


## RiC

> Только не смейтесь, но вы слышали о вирусах в цифровых фотаппапатах?


Неоднократно выковыривал, один раз даже виндовый вирус из сотового телефона, обычно наползают при втыкании в заразный комп, самый простой вариант воткнуть в кардридер и вытравить каким-нибудь файловым сканером. Если нет кардридера можете просто просканить фотоапарат если его винда как диск/флешку воспринимает.

----------


## Лис

Ответ ищите в волшебных folder.htt и comment.htt =)
Типичный пример - Win32.Rays

----------


## RiC

> Ответ ищите в волшебных folder.htt и comment.htt =)
> Типичный пример - Win32.Rays


Патент на это "изобретение" пренадлежит VBS.Redlof  :Wink:  но может быть и не только он, довольно много вирусов просто записываются во все доступные каталоги под разными именами, в надежде на то, что их запустят.

----------


## Лис

> довольно много вирусов просто записываются во все доступные каталоги под разными именами, в надежде на то, что их запустят.


Позволю себе уточнить, что запуск вируса автоматически происходит при открытии папки в Проводнике благодаря VB-скрипту в вышепреведенных файлах. И кочует он так по дискетам и флешкам втихаря))

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Просканировал, нашел W32/Wukill.worm.gen и JS/Exploit-ActXComp, очевидно, поставленный Wukill. Удалил, всё ОК. Спасибо за помощь. Теперь буду хоть знать, что инфицирование фото-флэшки возможно не только теоретически.

----------


## 25Kotyara

У знакомого сгорела материнка от вируса, принесенного с цифрового фотоаппарата. Это реально? Что это за вирус?

----------


## RiC

> У знакомого сгорела материнка от вируса, принесенного с цифрового фотоаппарата. Это реально? Что это за вирус?


Было несколько вирусов работоспособных только под Win95 и Win98 (Win 95 Cih ака "Чернобыль" и его клоны), которые умели вытирать BIOS на материнке - лечится в любом более менее толковом сервисцентре перепрошивкой материнки. После вытирания эффект действительно напоминает сгоревшую материнку.

----------


## fotorama

> Было несколько вирусов работоспособных только под Win95 и Win98 (Win 95 Cih ака "Чернобыль" и его клоны), которые умели вытирать BIOS на материнке - лечится в любом более менее толковом сервисцентре перепрошивкой материнки. После вытирания эффект действительно напоминает сгоревшую материнку.


оин дейстовали только под 95-98 виндой???? под новые подобных разве нет???? 



> перепрошивкой материнки.


как перепрошить мать если она отказываеться включаться?????

----------


## Bratez

> как перепрошить мать если она отказываеться включаться?????


Программатором.

----------


## fotorama

> Программатором.


жаль а я надеялся в домашних условиях что это можно провернуть

----------


## ed13

fotorama, не пугайтесь, все не настолько плохо... Восстановить BIOS можно путем заливки с помощью специальной утилиты при загрузке с флопа... Утилиту и свежую версию BIOS можно найти на сайте производителя матери...
Кстати о "Чернобыле можно почитать тут: http://www.viruslist.com/ru/viruses/encyclopedia?virusid=19775

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

> Восстановить BIOS можно путем заливки с помощью специальной утилиты при загрузке с флопа...


Сейчас - да. Во времена появления "Чернобыля" никаких boot-блоков в BIOS ущё не было. Машина вообще не включалась, на ATX даже подачи питания не было.

----------


## rockman

таким же образом я и со смартфона дружка своего заразил комп, флешку с его трубы в свою моторолу вставил - затем, через некторое время, к компьютеру подключил через кр - каспер хрюкнул!

----------

